# SureFire M3 owners - what bulb/batt combo do you run?



## Brigadier (Apr 9, 2010)

Interested in seeing what you run in your M3. Still trying to find a good combo in mine. 

TIA


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried a few, but ended back up running it stock with the MN10. I think it's perfect this way. Of course I have enoguh lights that fill other gaps. I would run a KL6 on it though, if I could ever get a hold of one...


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 9, 2010)

On the M3 I got a stock MN10 in it currently, looking to try a Lumens Factory bulb sometime. For the L6, got a KL-6 with a MCE mod on it right now.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 9, 2010)

I too run the stock MN10 LA!


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, the LA's that came with my M3[used] are MN10, MN11, and LF HO-M3. I've been using the HO-M3, and just recently switched to the MN11 to see if it is brighter. I have been running primaries. Wanting to switch to 17500X2, but will they run all of the LA's?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 9, 2010)

I run the HO-M3 with an AW SoftStart and 2x18500 in a bored body.

Before the boring I used 17500 cells. 

It's a 1.55A load for IRCC 320 bulb lumens on Hi. About 50 min on Hi, maybe 1:45 on low and I can run with 3xCR123 primaries and get almost the same runtime (although with considerable dimming over the run).

The Ho-M3 is a happy medium between the MN10 and the MN11 with a much nicer hot spot and a touch more throw.

Great light btw - gets more use than my SF turbo head lights.


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm with ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond. I also run a LumensFactory HO-M3 bulb with 2x18500 IMR cells (only reason for the IMR is they are slightly slimmer than AW's protected and charge alot faster w/o that nasty protection circuit that can suddenly cut out on you in the field). I sometimes use AW's softstart, but for most of my uses, i use the plain twisty switch. 

On occasion, if I prefer something brighter, I'll use an EO-M3 bulb.


----------



## Freaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> Wanting to switch to 17500X2, but will they run all of the LA's?



Everything except the MN11. 17500's + MN11 = :tsk:

I used to abuse my 17500's by double clicking with the MN11. After a lot of abuse, those batteries started to rebel against me (I put them in my 9P, and they made two HO-9's go in a few minutes). 

Now I use an EO-M3 with (new) 17500's. The output is close to the MN11, and I think it throws a little further.

edit: glad I caught that.


----------



## flashfan (Apr 9, 2010)

Stock M3 running stock MN11, using primary 123 batteries...


----------



## jslappa (Apr 9, 2010)

FM MN BiPin adapter with 1185, pushed by 3 IMR 16340.

Or, MN10 with 2 17500's.


----------



## Mike 208 (Apr 9, 2010)

I run stock MN10 LA with CR123A SF batteries.


----------



## leukos (Apr 10, 2010)

MN10 here as well. I think I probably have about 15 of them, which is why I still use the MN10. I built a bi-pin adapter for TL-3 bulbs, but I would love to see one from FM at some point. The MN10 is still a good lamp though.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2010)

leukos said:


> MN10 here as well. I think I probably have about 15 of them, which is why I still use the MN10. I built a bi-pin adapter for TL-3 bulbs, but I would love to see one from FM at some point. The MN10 is still a good lamp though.


 
Wow Leukos! The tip on that M3 looks sweet!!! Is that stainless or ti???


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 10, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Wow Leukos! The tip on that M3 looks sweet!!! Is that stainless or ti???



It is a NetKidz Stainless bezel. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236071


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 11, 2010)

THX, Maxspeeds...I'll have to keep my eye peeled for one of these on the MP.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 11, 2010)

I only got the MN11 with my M3 (bought 2nd hand from cpfmp) so that is the only bulb i am running now (getting rather pricey feeding it with 3x123 every 20 mins)

i plan on getting some lumensfactory bulbs soon, or maybe an mn10 and running 17500s in it

EDIT - update
Now running LF HO-M3 and 2x17500 
Or HO-M3T (in M4 millenium turbohead)

Also running the LF 9v bulbs in my M4 (on 2x 17670) and my M6 (on 2x18650)


----------



## T45 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wanted to update this thread. LED dropins are now available from 2 Sources: Malkoff Devices and Veleno designs. The Veleno designs can be purchased through Lighthound.com. Enjoy!


----------



## HotWire (Mar 6, 2012)

I use the E0-M3 with 2 x 17500 batteries on three of my M3s. The fourth has a Malkoff M10 LED with the same batteries. Two of them have MN01 switches.
(Edit) I've added a fifth M3 which is bone stock with MN11.


----------



## Dingle1911 (Mar 12, 2012)

MN11 and primaries. I used it this past weekend and I am still impressed by the light.


----------



## U2VOODOO (Mar 13, 2012)

MN11 and primaries. Just a great combination for the output . Will be looking for an upgrade in batteries and bulbs soon.


----------



## T45 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well my friends, after purchasing a Surefire M3, S/N A21750, I knew I had to have an LED for this new light, and I also wanted to know first hand the quality of a Malkoff Devices Module. After installing the LD10, I would consider this to be a near perfect combination, in my humble opinion, and As an alternative power source from the presently used 3xCR123s, I may try a pair of 17500s in the future. 

EXCELSIOR!


----------



## T45 (Mar 24, 2012)

:bow: One Of Gene Malkoff's excellent MD10 LED Module


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 2, 2018)

jslappa said:


> Or, MN10 with 2 17500's.



I'm curious about running MN10. Knowing little about it, if it is stock lamp for M3, I assume nominal bulb voltage is about 7.4V running 3xCR123A. 

I have a 2-cell M-host, intended to run 2xIMR18350. I am aware and intend to run more appropriate lamp options for these cells, but curious if valid to keep MN10 as backup only, unsure if high amps and full voltage (8.4V max) will vastly reduce lamp life.

Is it expected that 2 fully charged IMR will flash this lamp? 

How about 2xIMR @8.2V? @8.0V? @7.8V? 

Will running 2xCR123A w/ MN10 increase or decrease lamp life (if I don't mind reduced output and color temperature)?

(Sorry if off-topic... I picked this thread among available info-packed M Series/MN10 threads because it is short, quick and easy to scan all posts.)

Thanks CPF!


----------



## fivemega (Nov 15, 2018)

night.hoodie said:


> I'm curious about running MN10. Knowing little about it, if it is stock lamp for M3, I assume nominal bulb voltage is about 7.4V running 3xCR123A.
> 
> I have a 2-cell M-host, intended to run 2xIMR18350. I am aware and intend to run more appropriate lamp options for these cells, but curious if valid to keep MN10 as backup only, unsure if high amps and full voltage (8.4V max) will vastly reduce lamp life.
> 
> Is it expected that 2 fully charged IMR will flash this lamp?



*According to this, each primary will have about 2.5 volt under 1.2A load which is current draw of MN10
Each IMR 18350 will drop to about 3.9~4 volt under same load then gradually drop even lower. So powering MN10 with pair of fully recharged IMR18350 will slightly overdrive the bulb for few minutes then run almost at spec.*



night.hoodie said:


> Will running 2xCR123A w/ MN10 increase or decrease lamp life (if I don't mind reduced output and color temperature)?


*MN10 will underdrive with pair of primary CR123A
Bulb will get about 5 volt while should get 7.5 volt.*


----------

